

How Close Is a Workable Brain-Computer Interface?  - cwan
http://technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25854/?p1=Blogs

======
dnautics
not sure why they aren't taking a real-time fourier transform of the signal
and using that. The data bandwith would be orders of magnitude higher.

